# help with room ideas for zombie circus



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, i have seen that mask...hilarious 

We did a CarnEVIL theme last year...I started a thread, it's a long read but well worth it. Tons of ideas for oddities and games along with decorations, music and food. I think carnival and circus are pretty similar just add tons of animals 

Dot room (room filled with black fabric walls with GID painted dots and an actor dressed in black with dots making it hard to see him)

There are zombie chimp masks, you could have an actor in a cage dressed like a chimp...or make the cage look like the bars were bent so he could escape, then have the actor chasing people.

On my CarnEVIL thread you will find pics of attacked animals (masks filled with great stuff and painted to look bloody), skeleton tight rope walkers (this would look great as a zombie or as a zombies victim...you can use a skelly and red hot glue to make it look like muscles/flesh on the bones after the attack...there's a tutorial on pinterest)...you could do popcorn, peanut zombie vendors...

We did the ring toss with dollar store hands and feet and tempt your fate balloon darts with mystery drink prizes (pics in my album)

Maybe you could use some of the animal masks aka beheaded animals for a basketball toss game.


----------



## ckelley (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks pumpkin..i did read your awesome CarnEVIL thread...my head almost exploded!..I like the basketball animal heads..the thing I'm stumped on is the Ringmaster room.. Cant wait to get this baby mask!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...I love it!!! Hes even metter than the ones ive seen, where on earth did u find him hes fan freaking tastic. We are doing zombies this year and of course I'm doing the pregnant zombie costume...it was a real toss up between making over a doll to b my zombie baby or making over a baby mask for hubby lol...

I'll have to think about the ringmaster and get back with u...


----------



## ckelley (Jan 30, 2009)

http://backfromthegrave.co/big_baby_head.html..he's not comin till august


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

how about a few crawler clown zombies? they would be easy to make and a nice scary effect


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

We didn't do a zombie circus but did a freak show a couple of years back. We had a purple and blacked striped tent as an entrance with clowns inside (you could totally zombie up clowns). We made wooden signed as freak show "posters" of our featured freaks like the fire-eater and spider woman. We also made a canon and put a fog machine in it so it smoked; I dressed up as a human canon ball to go with it. We had a tightrope and then outlined a human shape with white spray paint under the tightrope. Lastly, we had a palm reader tent that was a lot of fun to decorate and experience. It was a lot of fun so I know the zombie circus will be awesome. I look forward to seeing the process for it.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

maybe a toxic zombie barrel or a zombie clown juggling body parts


----------



## ckelley (Jan 30, 2009)

cool..awesome I was thinking of making fun house mirrors and having zombie staked heads on the top...can they be made with cardboard?..the mirrors?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the carnevil last year. I posted in the thread pumpkin mentioned. As for the ringmaster tent. first thought that came to mind is make it where he is the one making up the freaks. Lots of body parts and techno stuff and tools. He makes the freaks so anything goes he can even have drawings of stuff he wants to make. Kindof butcher shop meets mad scientist lab but he is dressed like the ring master and make sure he has a sign on the outside of the tent letting people know that is "his" tent.
If anything else comes to mind I will post it


----------



## ckelley (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome...kind of the same lines i was thinking...mine was more like hes the zombie killer ..and hes got a twitching zombie on a table or something


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

When we did Carnevil for our Boo Bash party theme, we included some freaks as well. Although I have posted these in the past, here they are again for some ideas (food for thought):

Killer Clown car:

















The Triplets...Ummm Twins...


























Rigor Mortis Theater puppet show was done with a modified FCG rig: (Unintentionally, it kinda' looks like singer/actress Reba McEntire)











Eric


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I know a lot of people use this company for (relatively) low-cost distorted mirrors: http://funhousemirror.com/


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been hanging onto CarnEvil ideas on this board. http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-carnevil/ 
I'm sure you could do a lot of fun decorating with white and red plastic table cloths. Poster Revolution http://www.posterrevolution.com has one or two black light evil clown and zombie posters that aren't too expensive. Do a search for black light on their site.


----------

